# Burnsville, NC- LIAM- M/N- 9 mo.-AKC



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My shelter pulled this gorgeous boy from a neighboring shelter today. Here's his story. He is an AKC registered GSD from Vom Haus Leck Kennels in NC. He was purchased by a well-meaning, yet uninformed grandmother and given to her 9 year old grandson as a gift....against his mother's wishes. Starting to see the problem? So Liam (FKA Poncho) grew up in a 10x10 kennel outside with no training and very little interaction with his 9 year old "owner." The boy's mother brought the dog to the shelter about a month ago when the weather got particularly cold because she didn't want to have to go out in the yard and take care of the dog anymore. 

Liam was recently fostered (with an eye toward adoption) by a man who is part of a police force and thought that he wanted a GSD. He told the shelter workers (who were hesitant to place him in the home) that he had Canine Dog Trainers on the force who were going to help him. He returned Liam 4 days later because he deemed him to be "aggressive" and "untrainable." When asked about the alledged aggression, he told the shelter manager that Liam placed himself between him and anyone else approaching and that he interpreted this as being aggressive. (SMH here.) He also said that Liam did not want to go inside at all and that he cried all night for the three nights he was inside his house because he wanted to be outside. He said Liam had no recall at all and that he believed him to be completely untrainable. The shelter manager was relieved that he was returned.

The former shelter is a very small shelter that has a pretty high euth rate due mainly to size constraints. Their kennel runs are quite small (maybe 3x5?) When I arrived to get Liam, he did seem to be what we call "kennel crazed." He was attempting to circle in his small space and was very fretful, but he did lick my hand and sit when I told him to. We put him (reluctantly) in a travel crate and transported him home to our shelter. When we got back I immediately took him to our fenced in park and turned him loose. (He is so-so on a leash, btw...not loose leash but also he doesn't pull your arm out of socket.) He ran the perimeter several times, did a lot of sniffing, took a poop/pee and then came immediately to me when I called  He does try to jump up and hug but is easily stopped. By the time we left him for the night he was sitting on command, focusing intently on the employee that was working with him (she has a lot of experience with GSDs) and taking a treat gently from her hand after starting out "snatching" the food.

I believe he is very highly trainable. He showed no interest in the shelter cat at all and did not respond to the other kenneled dogs when we led him down the hallway. Of course they were all barking at him since he was "fresh meat" on the hall.

I have some pics but they are very small and do not do him justice. I will take some of my own tomorrow. He is sable with slightly penciled toes. He has quite a lot of red in his coat. 

For those of you who know all about pedigrees and such, I have his AKC registration form and his number is: DN36969503. The form was never filled out by the first owner. She handed it over to the shelter along with the dog.

Sire:
INDI OSTERBURG VOM HAUS LECK CD (DN01696001) (11-03) OFA26F AKC DNA #V278441

Dam:
VOM HAUS LECK BOUDICCA'S VENGEANCE-DN28958701 906-120

I think he is a very trainable dog who definitely needs someone who has the time and means to put in some work with him. He is very handsome and very, very affectionate.

If anyone is interested you can call the shelter at 828-682-9510 or email us at [email protected] We open at 12:00 every day except Sun and Wed.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

This is his sire:

Indi Osterburg Vom Haus Leck CD


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice looking dog! Good luck placing him ! If I didn't have my two I would take him. Bill


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Bumping for the late nighters  If anyone knows anyone looking for a new pup please network this guy. I have a feeling he is one that isn't going to do well being confined in the kennels for long!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He is gorgeous and sounds very trainable. 

Have you contacted the breeder?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's a handsome boy. Sounds like he's a prospect for anyone wanting to do obedience with him pretty easily. Poor guy just wants someone to love him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Vom Haus Leck Kennels

breeder website....


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I plan to contact the breeder today. If nothing else they may know someone interested in an almost adult. But please keep sharing him on your FB pages, etc....


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Success! Liam was adopted today. His story was put on our facebook page and we had many phone calls. We talked with each potential adopter in the order that they called and there were several that sounded wonderful! As it turns out, the first man interested and therefore first in line, ended up adopting Liam. I was very pleased with his home situation and with the way he worked with Liam out in the park. What a great dog! He and I had a really good time out in the park before we opened to the public today.

As always, we tell our adopters that if it doesn't work out for any reason we certainly want them to return the dog to us. For Liams sake, I hope it all goes beautifully. He deserves a great unconditionally loving and accepting home. But if for any reason it doesn't I now have a list of people to call next


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Great news! Bill


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

@ TAR HEEL MOM

Have you ever networked with other rescues particulary in canada to gets these guys transported?
A rescue just snagged a meat market dog they named pheonix and he got off the plane in toronto last night, he is now officially a canadian citizen  
A lady in the states was interested in my boy Tyson but my rescue turned it down and said they dont have the means to adopt out to the states but that is just my rescue im not speaking for all of them, although i had my heart on him the moment i saw him lol.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

We have adopted dogs out to far away places but we have neer used any transport groups. A lady in Washington State adopted a little 12" blue tick beagle from us and "Lady" flew from Charlotte to Washington. Her adopted mom paid the airfare and we drove her to the airport. We have had people drive and meet us halfway many times. One man from Canada flew to Charlotte, rented a car and drove 2 hours to my shelter to get a pup. I need to find out more about transport help. We have just never used it much.

BTW..my youngest son's name is Tyson. Good name.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

Great news, I hope that you will follow up on him


----------

